# MacBook Pro 13&quot; (2011)



## Ankylo (30. April 2012)

Ich habe beschlossen mich von meinem MacBook Pro zu trennen und mir ein neues Notebook zu holen. Gekauft habe ich das Gerät Mitte Oktober 2011 und hat bis einschließlich Oktober 2012 noch Garantie. In diesem Zeitraum kann auch noch eine Garantieverlängerung erworben werden. Im März wurde das Topcase gewechselt.

Übersicht:

MacBook Pro (13 Zoll Anfang 2011)
Prozessor:  2,3 GHz Intel Core i5
Speicher:  4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3
Grafikkarte:  Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 MB
Auflösung:    1280 x 800
Festplatte: 500 GB SATA-Festplatte
Software:  Mac OS X Lion 10.7.3 (11D50)


Sollten Fragen bezüglich Software oder zum MacBook selber auftretten einfach fragen. Auf Wunsch kann ich auch Fotos hochladen.


----------

